# client denied by server configuration



## Rupertt (23. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe gestern einen Host auf eine neue IP umgestellt,für SSL.
jetzt bekomme ich immer ein "client denied by server configuration" imLogfile.
Woran kann das liegen? 
Den SSL hacken habe ich erstmal ausgemacht und auf die domain nochmal im ispconfig gespeichert.

Laufen die multidomain SSL Zertifiakte mit ISPconfig überhaupt?


danke


----------

